# Set TDC?



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

I read the Phase2motortrend section on Timing for the SR...but how do I set the Cams at TDC, like how do I manually turn them...or what do I do? It would be helpful to have thorough instructions. I need to get my car running...it cranks but does not run. I already set the CAS in the right position..all I need to do is set it at TDC.

Thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

ckykm said:


> I read the Phase2motortrend section on Timing for the SR...but how do I set the Cams at TDC, like how do I manually turn them...or what do I do? It would be helpful to have thorough instructions. I need to get my car running...it cranks but does not run. I already set the CAS in the right position..all I need to do is set it at TDC.
> 
> Thanks


You can download various 240sx Factory Service Manuals from www.zeroyon.com, in the tech section. The FSM explains in detail how to setup the cams.


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

ckykm said:


> I read the Phase2motortrend section on Timing for the SR...but how do I set the Cams at TDC, like how do I manually turn them...or what do I do? It would be helpful to have thorough instructions. I need to get my car running...it cranks but does not run. I already set the CAS in the right position..all I need to do is set it at TDC.
> 
> Thanks


Use the Main Crank bolt to turn the engine over. Remove the Plugs for decompressing. Set the CAS to #1 by turning the crank manually.
Then make sure the intake cam lobes face out and the exhaust lobes face out. on #1 cylinder. They should almost be opposite of each other. THe exhaust may be a bit lower than the intake.


----------

